
Boomers got houses and good jobs. Doomers get AGI - haxel
https://stevehazel.github.io/AGI-Kernel/boomers-got-good-jobs-doomers-get-agi.html
======
RNase
"Doomers, in case you’re wondering, are Millenials and younger folks who
haven’t yet found their place. [...] a Doomer might bring up to explain their
negative worldview, like climate change, politics, or wealth inequality, the
source of their angst is that they lack a sense of belonging in modern
society."

This seems a little cynical. The Author can't think of _any_ other reason to
hold concern on those topics?

~~~
rukittenme
It’s not that there aren’t other reasons. It’s that they use those reasons as
justifications for their unhappiness. A “Doomer” would be just as miserable if
climate change were solved tomorrow.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
I'm not a millennial but I'm depressed about politics, global warming not
mattering to people who will die soon (ie lots of boomers and greatest
generation). I've got a great job, I'm a fortunate, overpaid programmer like
so many others. And I can only see the slow decline of the world.

I don't want go to back to some mythically awesome time that wasn't really so
great. The 50s or 60s (well before I was an adult) - remember endemic racism
(far far worse than today), murders of people advocating for civil rights. I
want to go forward, building on what we have. I'd like to get to the point
that if you have a car accident and can't work your life is not ruined, or you
get sick and can't work for a year the same happens. Somehow other western
countries are able to pull this off.

------
dasil003
How does society and its systems serve its constituents? This is the core of
politics, and plenty of brainpower is already devoted to it. Assuming AGI
surpasses human intelligence, I'm still not sure how it helps with politics.
The problem generally isn't with cognitive bandwidth, it's more about
underlying assumptions and principles that differ. In order to come up with
better solutions, better "understanding" (modeling?) of those cultural values
is required. It's all well and good to say we should allocate one unit of AGI
to each individual in some sort of democratic distribution, but how does the
individual encode their values in the AGI? Through a series of Socratic
dialogues? What happens when the AGIs point out the inherent contradictions of
human nature? How will the human masters deal with the cognitive dissonance
raised by super-smart machines? Will we trust them? Should we?

------
aazaa
This is machine-generated, right?

~~~
downerending
It's certainly not very easy to read. And a real person probably would realize
most readers would think Adjusted Gross Income in a title mentioning houses
and jobs.

------
jasoneckert
Doomer seems like an ill-suited term for younger generations. As a Gen X who
doesn't like things to fit into neat little stereotypes, I find that younger
generations are incredibly optimistic and creative in how they view and change
the world around them. Much of it has to do with technologies and tools, but
there's a creativity there that seemed less common beforehand. Just my two
cents.

------
pickdenis
Does this guy know anything useful about AGI that I don't (all I know is that
we're super fucking far away)? All of these articles seem to be him tossing
around ideas that feel good to his mind, and no substance.

------
8jef
Gen X are original doomers in spirit. FTW was the motto, and still is for
some. Agreed, pension funds are ruining everything. And we do need our own
AGI. Certainly not theirs. Where do we start is the question.

------
craftinator
I came hoping that this was about people who play Doom.

~~~
anonsivalley652
Sigh. I was hoping it was a re-spin of the Doom process manager. :'{

------
68020
"If you ask a Boomer, life is pretty good now..." You don't get much more
delusional than that. Seems divisive and bigoted.

~~~
anonsivalley652
Atomize people until they don't belong to any group except to be judged and
then fight over scraps in the dung heap. Overall, the greatest enemies of the
average person and the planet tend to be just a few thousand of very, very
rich people and the million/s who enable them. Old or young, middle-class/poor
or homeless, black/white or purple; the people must bring their power together
because they don't have enough on their own. It's the only way anything can
change. And borrowing ideas from JFK: misery, poverty, corruption and
injustice are like pressure in a boiler, that if the safety valve of reforms
are blocked, it will find a way to explode violently.

------
Gunax
I shy away from generational griping, because I think a lot of it is
misleading. People tend to use statistics that suit them.

Eg. a lot more people are staying in school for a lot longer. There are a lot
more 25-year-old grad students now as a portion of the population of 25-year-
olds, than in 1960. They use individual salaries instead of household because
of the growth in dual-incomes, etc.

None of those statistics are incorrect per se, but one can strategically
choose the stats that are in their favour.

A lot of the difference can simply be chalked up to the generation that
preceded the boomers being relatively poor in comparison to their kids.

~~~
anonsivalley652
In general:

Bitching is tantamount to passively asking others to solve problems for you,
and antithetical to _" Be the change you seek."_ This could be extended to _"
Find and try solutions before whining about problems."_

Maybe the intent of their blog was to be a personal outlet of frustration,
rather than anything constructive? It's hard to say.

More specifically: looking for a particular looking group to blame that has
little influence over root cause(s) sounds a lot like scapegoating IMHO. Some
trends in life have no specific person or group to blame or shame, while
others do to an extent. If younger people these days are looking for specific
causes to grotesque inequality, it's not old grannies who are on fixed-income
Social Security (pensions), but it sure could be the lack of billionaires
sharing their excessive exploitation of automation, deregulation, rollback of
worker pay, decrease in jobs and increased worker productivity. People get
upset when they can't start families, and blaming them that it's somehow their
innate failing when there aren't enough jobs or houses to go around when there
are a few people sitting on several trillion USD doesn't square that circle.

PS: I have $10k in student loan debt, have an UC CS/Eng degree that I can't
use, bankruptcy, live in a vehicle, and can't hold a job because I must be
worse than the Jump to Conclusions Mat-guy: I can't seem to get along with
people, and it never(hasn't yet) worked out in a work situation.

